# test



## Lammy (Oct 10, 2003)

*mixed breeding?*

hi,  

my nonna has an avary of pigeons of the normal type (i think  ) & 1 white fantail (at least it looks like 1 that might be a boy) pigeon follows one of the normal pigeons around like it wants 2 mate but the other pigeon trys 2 get away, would it work if 2 different types of pigeons tryed 2 breed?

from Lammy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lammy said:


> hi,
> 
> my nonna has an avary of pigeons of the normal type (i think  ) & 1 white fantail (at least it looks like 1 that might be a boy) pigeon follows one of the normal pigeons around like it wants 2 mate but the other pigeon trys 2 get away, would it work if 2 different types of pigeons tryed 2 breed?
> 
> from Lammy


Hi Lammy,
Although I don't breed pigeons, from what I have observed with regard to their attraction to one another is it really doesn't matter what 'type' they are.
If it's meant to be, they will let you know, whether they are of the same species or not.

I have some beautifully 'marked' ferals that have become soul mates with 'normal' pigeons & seem to be head over heels in love with each other.  

Cindy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes one breed of pigeon will defently cross with another. They are all pigeons. And breeds came about thru crosses. And colors were sort of a mutation.


----------



## Lammy (Oct 10, 2003)

*pigeons & turtledoves*

Hi,

would a pigeon ever breed with a turtledove? (spotted neck turtledove)

a while ago, Pidge would shoo away most turtledoves but not 1, he used 2 not shoo a certain turtledove away & sit nearish 2 it

from Andrea


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

_"would a pigeon ever breed with a turtledove?" _ 

Hi Andrea,
In the wild, I don't believe they do. In captivity, from my understanding, pigeon/dove breeding is not encouraged. Pigeons are much more aggressive than a dove. Members more experienced with breeding issues will be along to assist you further. 

I did have, from what I understand now, a very unusual encounter with a ring neck dove feeding Whitefeather, my first rescued pigeon. 
I found this adorable baby bird that had fallen out of a palm tree in our backyard & didn't have a clue as what to do. I didn't even know what she was. This being prior to finding pigeons.com. 

My husband & I placed her in a box & off we went to the local Fish & Game Department. We were advised by one employee, "Oh that's *just* a baby pigeon, about 2 weeks old. Aren't they the uglist babies." 
We were given two options, we could turn her over to them or go buy some 'wild' bird seed, take her home, feed her then release her. We didn't care for their attitude & the instructions seemed simple enough, so we chose option #2. 

We bought some 'wild' bird seed as suggeted but the little one wouldn't eat. I was sitting on our back patio pondering on my next plan of action. I placed Whitefeather on the patio to wander around a bit. 

I notice a dove sitting on the wall making this most unusual head/neck movement. All of a sudden she began to fly towards Whitefeather. Whitefeather began squeeking & flapping her wings. When she began feeding Whitefeather I thought she was in fact attacking her.
I'm quite sure that dove knew she had better step in & help as this human didn't know what in the world to do. That sweet dove gave Whitefeather the 'jump start' she needed.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a wonderul story, Cindy.
How sweet and smart that little dove was.

Reti


----------



## Lammy (Oct 10, 2003)

*Pidge*

we found Pidge out the front when he was a baby too  

did the dove make a noise when it was doing the head movement?

sometimes ive seen a turtledove do a head bowing motion at another turtledove & go, woo-wooa, woo-wooa  

what would happen if a pigeon bred with a turtledove?

from  Andrea


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Domestic Pigeon X Dove*

I once read a story about a guy who was successful in breeding a racing homer to a "Mourning" dove and raced them out to 400 miles. My understanding is this cross caused all the offspring of being incapable of reproducing. I think this was do to the genetics. Similar to crossing a horse with a donkey, you get a mule, that can not reproduce. Or a Lion crossed with a Tiger, you get a Liger, which can not reproduce.


----------



## Lammy (Oct 10, 2003)

i wonder what the babies would look like of a pigeon & a dove?


----------

